# I'll be giving you reports on Random Lake,WI



## kyle_orton_sucks (Dec 10, 2005)

Good walleye lake, and musky. I'll be giving occasional reports on it, since I go out basically every day when I don't have wrestling. Their will be plenty of info.


----------



## kyle_orton_sucks (Dec 10, 2005)

My group caught 3 walleyes


----------

